# Rafiki's Fireflies cover (The Lion King)



## Celestial Aeon (Jul 11, 2019)

I love to do "simplistic" and "emotion focused" covers of soundtrack tunes and this time I went for Rafiki's Fireflies from The Lion King 2019 version, original tune by mr. Hans Zimmer <3 Hope you guys enjoy this version as well!


----------



## Pincel (Sep 2, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> I love to do "simplistic" and "emotion focused" covers of soundtrack tunes and this time I went for Rafiki's Fireflies from The Lion King 2019 version, original tune by mr. Hans Zimmer <3 Hope you guys enjoy this version as well!




Very interesting! I really like it. Nice work!


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 3, 2019)

Really nice, the instrumentation is very cool. Cheers!


----------

